# Hướng dẫn sử dụng mận đen nghiền Gerber trị táo bón cho bé



## mekhoeconthongminh

*Review về mận đen nghiền Gerber*

Mẹ nào mà có bé hay bị táo bón thì mẹ cho bé ăn *mận đen nghiền Gerber* này nhé, đảm bảo ăn hết một hũ bé đi trơn tru luôn ấy ạ.



​

Tìm hiểu ra thì Gerber mận đen nghiền này quá là nổi tiếng và được các mẹ truyền tai nhau rất nhiều về sự hiệu nghiệm của em nó. Không phải tự nhiên mà ở Nga họ sản xuất loại này cho bé từ 4 tháng trở lên và khuyên nên cho bé ăn mận đen này trong suốt quá trình ăn dặm của bé đâu ạ. Trước tiên vì nó là loại trái cây siêu tốt cho đường ruột của bé, giúp hệ tiêu hóa ổn định, bé hấp thụ thức ăn tốt hơn, chống táo bón. Thứ 2 mận đen nghiền giàu vitamin A giúp bé sáng mắt. Thứ 3: chứa canxi cho xương và răng bé chắc khỏe.

Nhiều mẹ nghe mận đen thì nghĩ ngay giống như mận của Việt Nam nhưng loại này khác các mẹ nhé. Loại này Việt Nam không trồng được ạ. Chỉ có Mỹ, Úc, Nga...

Cách ăn: Gerber mận đen nghiền đã được nghiền nhuyễn nên các mẹ chỉ cần cho ra bát cho bé ăn thôi ạ. Các mẹ có thể cho bé ăn tuần 2-3 lần thay cho hoa quả thông thường hoặc cho bé ăn khi táo bón đều rất tốt nhé.



​

Gerber mận đen nghiền được chứng nhận Oganic, không thuốc trừ sâu, không thành phần hóa học. Bé từ 4 tháng trở lên là ăn được. Các mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm nhé.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng mua mận đen nghiền Gerber của Nga*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất về sản phẩm: 0942.666.800


----------

